# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Pivot table format

## billfinnjr

Good afternoon!
I am working with pivot tables for the first time in maybe 12 years.  Trying to remember how to get the thing laid out correctly.  I have gotten rows and columns close to what I want, it's totaling correctly, I've removed grand totals and formatted the pivot table.  What I can't do is get the finished product to line up one 3 adjacent columns.  What I want is to have Code, Description and Sum of Total Qty in adjacent columns without bollixing up the rest of it.  Memories are short, and mine is shorter than most.  I am sure I used to be able to do so but danged if I can remember how.  The Google machine has not helped.  Any help would be very much appreciated!  I have attached the file in hopes that someone knows how to do this.
Thanks very much,
Bill

----------


## Roel Jongman

Well in those 12 years they came up with the new compact form as default layout. 
I think you want to revert back to Tabular from (the default 12 years ago) 

While anywhere in the pivot table go to Pivotable tools > Design > Report layout
and pick the option "Show in tabular form"

maybe this info can help you understand the "new" pivottable formats

https://support.office.com/en-us/art...e-641133c05a80

----------


## billfinnjr

Roel Jongman,
That is exactly what I was trying to do.  I really appreciate your help with this and now I have some reading material for tonight!
Thanks very much!
Bill

----------

